

Susan Bennett revealed as the voice of Siri - striker44
http://www.news.com.au/technology/techknow/susan-bennett-revealed-as-the-voice-of-siri/story-fnda1lbo-1226733443771

======
gaius
I would have chosen Mariella Frostrup.

